# Stila swatches



## koolkatz (Jul 5, 2006)

This may be old news, but the colour swatches of Stila at HQhair.com are soooo much better than those on Stilacosmetics.com or Sephora.
http://www.hqhair.com/code/preview.asp?PageID=906

At makeupalley.com, Carolineswing has some great pics of Stila e/s under her carolineswing3 account:
http://www.makeupalley.com/account/g....asp?id=118669

HTH someone!


----------



## Azul (Jan 23, 2009)

I was looking for some Stila swatches, thank you very much


----------



## aeme (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks koolkatz for the links, mostly because I didn't know HQhair existed and I just found out they have a few items I want and they ship to my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Also, thanks to Azul for bringing up the post almost 3 years later, otherwise I may not have seen it


----------

